# Midwife or registered nurse in Australia



## Lovepreet607115 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi friends,

For better PR opportunities in Australia should i go with midwife study/occupation or should i pursue as Registered nurse study/occupation.
Which is having better invite possibilities.

Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Registered Nurse in my opinion.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi,

My wife is Nurse and can tell you a bit about that.

If you are above average student in studies then go for Nurse course. But remember, Nurse course doesn't guarantee any PR these days. For PR invitation you need around 70 Points these days and without proper experience of minimum 3 years, and good Ielts score its hard to get PR straight away. 

Also, if possible plan to do Nursing from Regional Australia. that way you will have extra 5 points rather than doing same course in Melbourne or Sydney city.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is Nurse and can tell you a bit about that.
> 
> ...


Any Idea about how much fees for Nursing Degree in Australia if we have PR VISA?
And is there any waiver in course duration if we have an Indian Nursing degree?

Cause My spouse doesnt have experience, but only a Degree in nursing and we are moving by this year end on PR VISA


----------



## glorypps (Mar 6, 2019)

Any Idea about how much fees for Nursing Degree in Australia if we have PR VISA?
And is there any waiver in course duration if we have an Indian Nursing degree?

Cause My spouse doesnt have experience, but only a Degree in nursing and we are moving by this year end on PR VISA[/QUOTE]

Has your spouse registered with the AHPRA ?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

glorypps said:


> Any Idea about how much fees for Nursing Degree in Australia if we have PR VISA?
> And is there any waiver in course duration if we have an Indian Nursing degree?
> 
> Cause My spouse doesnt have experience, but only a Degree in nursing and we are moving by this year end on PR VISA


Has your spouse registered with the AHPRA ?[/QUOTE]

Yes she is registered with APHRA and working full time.

1. If your wife has Degree in Nursing then thats a great news.There is no need to do degree here.PR holders dont have any wavier as ruled were changed in July 2018 where PR holders will pay fees as international student. But because u have Indian degree then she has do bridging course which is called as IRON. 

To do IRON course, she must sent all related documents to NMBA where they will assess all documents and will send you a letter to do Bridging Course which is approx. 3 months with course fees around 10k AUD. 

After completing IRON course, she then must apply to APHRA for registration. Now remember APHRA will need few documents other than educational documents of your wife Degree which are:
- Bridging Course Certificate
-IELTS exam
-min 3 months experience in required field 

Then you are done. 

Now remember, there are some changes coming in this whole process by July where there will no more bridging course. It will be replaced by OSCE Exam - computer based and clinical exam. Now at this stage we dont know how easy or difficult it will be.


----------



## Lovepreet607115 (Dec 4, 2018)

*Partner to live with wife (main applicant)*

Hi friends,
Me and my wife are moving to regional area.she is going to study master degree there. Can i live in sydney or some other good city and she lives work study at regional at same time. Will this effect our future as permanent residency visa applicants. Is it obligatory to live both partners in regional to claim partner and regional pr points. My wife will be principal applicant.

Regards


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello everyone, is the IRON program still there?? or its changed to the clinical exam stated above... and is PTE eligible in place od Ielts?? 

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> hello everyone, is the IRON program still there?? or its changed to the clinical exam stated above... and is PTE eligible in place od Ielts??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk




They are not taking any new enrolment at this stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> They are not taking any new enrolment at this stage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello bhagat, can you please give me some more idea what's going on now? this is my situation:
i have Australian PR and my gf is a registered nurse in India, she has four years of experience in jp hospital delhi. i saw the process on internet few months back and asked her to prepare for PTE which she still haven't scored the 7 each.. to call her here on study visa on IRON program. but now today i saw that there is OBA starting from 31january. 
so is it possible if we apply for assessment before 31 then she dont have to give OBA exam...

so i am worried now about this oba exam, that what is it , will it be tougher now ... and is there any other way i can call her here...

thank you already...



Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

glorypps said:


> Any Idea about how much fees for Nursing Degree in Australia if we have PR VISA?
> And is there any waiver in course duration if we have an Indian Nursing degree?
> 
> Cause My spouse doesnt have experience, but only a Degree in nursing and we are moving by this year end on PR VISA


Has your spouse registered with the AHPRA ?[/QUOTE]



bhagat.dabas said:


> Has your spouse registered with the AHPRA ?


Yes she is registered with APHRA and working full time.

1. If your wife has Degree in Nursing then thats a great news.There is no need to do degree here.PR holders dont have any wavier as ruled were changed in July 2018 where PR holders will pay fees as international student. But because u have Indian degree then she has do bridging course which is called as IRON. 

To do IRON course, she must sent all related documents to NMBA where they will assess all documents and will send you a letter to do Bridging Course which is approx. 3 months with course fees around 10k AUD. 

After completing IRON course, she then must apply to APHRA for registration. Now remember APHRA will need few documents other than educational documents of your wife Degree which are:
- Bridging Course Certificate
-IELTS exam
-min 3 months experience in required field 

Then you are done. 

Now remember, there are some changes coming in this whole process by July where there will no more bridging course. It will be replaced by OSCE Exam - computer based and clinical exam. Now at this stage we dont know how easy or difficult it will be.[/QUOTE]

Sir,
My wife doesnt have experience and only have a nursing degree which has taken 8 years back. We are moving on June 2020 on PR as me as principal applicant. What are the documents or short courses or any other sort or registrations that we must take care before moving there to Australia ? I am thinking to approach AHPRA for getting additional years of study or any such steps to which will help here to start practising in Australia,
Kindly shed some insights,
Thanks


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> hello bhagat, can you please give me some more idea what's going on now? this is my situation:
> i have Australian PR and my gf is a registered nurse in India, she has four years of experience in jp hospital delhi. i saw the process on internet few months back and asked her to prepare for PTE which she still haven't scored the 7 each.. to call her here on study visa on IRON program. but now today i saw that there is OBA starting from 31january.
> so is it possible if we apply for assessment before 31 then she dont have to give OBA exam...
> 
> ...




The first which ur GF must make sure that while assessing her qualifications from ANMAC, she must show experience in a particular area like Acute nurse for 4 years or preoperative nurse for 4 years etc.....avoid mixing it because then she will not be getting any points later while applying dor PR.

Second- No one knows at this stage how easy or difficult next process will be. I have seen 8 weeks course for OBA preparation on IHNA website which is a institute here in Australia.
They will prepare her for Exam n all. You can contact them directly.

Third - I will be practical here. Lets say ur GF clear PTE, clear exam of RN and gets herself registered here, I believe she will still not be able to get PR because of current scoring systems 

The best way will be to call her on spousal visa if you guys decide in future to go that path otherwise it will be a just waiting game for your GF

THE CURRENT INVITATION ROUNDA ARE AT 90 for NON PRO

And she cant get referral now. Its OBA all the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Has your spouse registered with the AHPRA ?








Yes she is registered with APHRA and working full time.



1. If your wife has Degree in Nursing then thats a great news.There is no need to do degree here.PR holders dont have any wavier as ruled were changed in July 2018 where PR holders will pay fees as international student. But because u have Indian degree then she has do bridging course which is called as IRON. 



To do IRON course, she must sent all related documents to NMBA where they will assess all documents and will send you a letter to do Bridging Course which is approx. 3 months with course fees around 10k AUD. 



After completing IRON course, she then must apply to APHRA for registration. Now remember APHRA will need few documents other than educational documents of your wife Degree which are:

- Bridging Course Certificate

-IELTS exam

-min 3 months experience in required field 



Then you are done. 



Now remember, there are some changes coming in this whole process by July where there will no more bridging course. It will be replaced by OSCE Exam - computer based and clinical exam. Now at this stage we dont know how easy or difficult it will be.[/QUOTE]



Sir,

My wife doesnt have experience and only have a nursing degree which has taken 8 years back. We are moving on June 2020 on PR as me as principal applicant. What are the documents or short courses or any other sort or registrations that we must take care before moving there to Australia ? I am thinking to approach AHPRA for getting additional years of study or any such steps to which will help here to start practising in Australia,

Kindly shed some insights,

Thanks[/QUOTE]



Hi

Its great you got PR. From above post i can assume your wife has done Nursing degree not a diploma with No working experience 

First process for any international nurse is to approach NMBA. They will assess your wife documents. For that your wife need:
- Nursing degree Certificate in English or get it translated in english
- Transcript of Nursing degree in English 
- Registration Renewal - Current
- Good Character certificate from state council like Delhi Nursing council
- Recent 3 months experience 
- IELTS/PTE

Now if your wife is not working so it will be a good idea to start now as 3 months is the minimum she needs for Registration. Make sure she gets experience letter from the hospital or clinic and tell the hospital that they keep the record of her.

Once you submit all these docs to NMBA, they will give u a letter stating a gap between indian degree and australian. To complete this part she will need to prepare and clear OBA exam which is in 2 parts - Written and Oral.

Once she clears this then she will need to approach APHRA for registeration. once done she is ready for Jobs

Please read NMBA website as i may have missed some points at the intial process.

Remember this may look like a long process which from my perspective is 50% which we did at our time, you will not regret this final hardwork. Nurses are one of the highest paid profession here. 

Best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sharv said:


> hello bhagat, can you please give me some more idea what's going on now? this is my situation:
> i have Australian PR and my gf is a registered nurse in India, she has four years of experience in jp hospital delhi. i saw the process on internet few months back and asked her to prepare for PTE which she still haven't scored the 7 each.. to call her here on study visa on IRON program. but now today i saw that there is OBA starting from 31january.
> so is it possible if we apply for assessment before 31 then she dont have to give OBA exam...
> 
> ...


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

bhagat.dabas said:


> The first which ur GF must make sure that while assessing her qualifications from ANMAC, she must show experience in a particular area like Acute nurse for 4 years or preoperative nurse for 4 years etc.....avoid mixing it because then she will not be getting any points later while applying dor PR.
> 
> Second- No one knows at this stage how easy or difficult next process will be. I have seen 8 weeks course for OBA preparation on IHNA website which is a institute here in Australia.
> They will prepare her for Exam n all. You can contact them directly.
> ...



Well, I do agree with what @Bhagat has said. Until and unless you have 90 points, then only you can think of being invited for PR. So, one good option would be to take the Spouse Visa if you guys are thinking of a future together. This will save her the wait for PR game. And once she joins you there, she can then apply in AHPRA, do OBA and start her career as an Aussie RN.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


Sir,

My wife doesnt have experience and only have a nursing degree which has taken 8 years back. We are moving on June 2020 on PR as me as principal applicant. What are the documents or short courses or any other sort or registrations that we must take care before moving there to Australia ? I am thinking to approach AHPRA for getting additional years of study or any such steps to which will help here to start practising in Australia,

Kindly shed some insights,

Thanks[/QUOTE]



Hi

Its great you got PR. From above post i can assume your wife has done Nursing degree not a diploma with No working experience 

First process for any international nurse is to approach NMBA. They will assess your wife documents. For that your wife need:
- Nursing degree Certificate in English or get it translated in english
- Transcript of Nursing degree in English 
- Registration Renewal - Current
- Good Character certificate from state council like Delhi Nursing council
- Recent 3 months experience 
- IELTS/PTE

Now if your wife is not working so it will be a good idea to start now as 3 months is the minimum she needs for Registration. Make sure she gets experience letter from the hospital or clinic and tell the hospital that they keep the record of her.

Once you submit all these docs to NMBA, they will give u a letter stating a gap between indian degree and australian. To complete this part she will need to prepare and clear OBA exam which is in 2 parts - Written and Oral.

Once she clears this then she will need to approach APHRA for registeration. once done she is ready for Jobs

Please read NMBA website as i may have missed some points at the intial process.

Remember this may look like a long process which from my perspective is 50% which we did at our time, you will not regret this final hardwork. Nurses are one of the highest paid profession here. 

Best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply,
I have some few querys related to this,

- Transcript of Nursing degree in English ( Is this to be obtained from the college that she studied or from University)

-Only with a BSc Nursing degree before 8 years and with out a solid experience and only with a minimum 3 months of experience that we take for the sake of registration- Is it going to work in our case as we heard the Bridging /OSCE program is tough to pass,

OR Else- Shall we have any option from AHPRA or NMBA to continue any sort of nursing studies for completing Australian Nursing degree? What I mean is does AHPRA/NMBA instruct in any case to study another 1-2 years in Australia in order to complete the registration , which I hope a good thing to get back to the Subject touch and relevancy.

Thanks


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Sir,



My wife doesnt have experience and only have a nursing degree which has taken 8 years back. We are moving on June 2020 on PR as me as principal applicant. What are the documents or short courses or any other sort or registrations that we must take care before moving there to Australia ? I am thinking to approach AHPRA for getting additional years of study or any such steps to which will help here to start practising in Australia,



Kindly shed some insights,



Thanks[/QUOTE]







Hi



Its great you got PR. From above post i can assume your wife has done Nursing degree not a diploma with No working experience 



First process for any international nurse is to approach NMBA. They will assess your wife documents. For that your wife need:

- Nursing degree Certificate in English or get it translated in english

- Transcript of Nursing degree in English 

- Registration Renewal - Current

- Good Character certificate from state council like Delhi Nursing council

- Recent 3 months experience 

- IELTS/PTE



Now if your wife is not working so it will be a good idea to start now as 3 months is the minimum she needs for Registration. Make sure she gets experience letter from the hospital or clinic and tell the hospital that they keep the record of her.



Once you submit all these docs to NMBA, they will give u a letter stating a gap between indian degree and australian. To complete this part she will need to prepare and clear OBA exam which is in 2 parts - Written and Oral.



Once she clears this then she will need to approach APHRA for registeration. once done she is ready for Jobs



Please read NMBA website as i may have missed some points at the intial process.



Remember this may look like a long process which from my perspective is 50% which we did at our time, you will not regret this final hardwork. Nurses are one of the highest paid profession here. 



Best of luck





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Thanks for your reply,

I have some few querys related to this,



- Transcript of Nursing degree in English ( Is this to be obtained from the college that she studied or from University)



-Only with a BSc Nursing degree before 8 years and with out a solid experience and only with a minimum 3 months of experience that we take for the sake of registration- Is it going to work in our case as we heard the Bridging /OSCE program is tough to pass,



OR Else- Shall we have any option from AHPRA or NMBA to continue any sort of nursing studies for completing Australian Nursing degree? What I mean is does AHPRA/NMBA instruct in any case to study another 1-2 years in Australia in order to complete the registration , which I hope a good thing to get back to the Subject touch and relevancy.



Thanks[/QUOTE]



1. Call your college if they can provide the transcript, if not then approach university. Also do remember these documents can take time so you need to act fast.

2. You need to first understand where your wife stands in terms of Intelligence. If you reckon she is above average student then i would suggest to prepare for the exam. This is Australia. They are more practical people than as compared to India where the college will make hard question papers to fail the student to generate some money. So, you dont need to be negative about OBA. No, one knows how easy or tough it will be.

3. Again if your wife is ok with studies than i would not recommend wasting lot of money for doing the same things which your wife already have. 
Now until n unless you are millionaire than i would assume that your first year will be tough in terms of finance. 

There is no such course which APHRA has. They only have Diploma which is of 2 years full time N Degree which is of 3 years. 

If you think your wife needs a bit of Australian experience in terms of Language and personal than i would suggest to do Certificate 3 in aged care. Its a free course and takes around 3-4 months. So when she finishes this certification she can easily get a job in aged care as PCA with income as well. Now all aged care are handled by Nurses. So she will be in touch in her field and all other aspect without hitting your pocket. Side by side she can start preparing for the exam.

So do things smartly. Money and things are good in this country but expenses are really high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> The first which ur GF must make sure that while assessing her qualifications from ANMAC, she must show experience in a particular area like Acute nurse for 4 years or preoperative nurse for 4 years etc.....avoid mixing it because then she will not be getting any points later while applying dor PR.
> 
> Second- No one knows at this stage how easy or difficult next process will be. I have seen 8 weeks course for OBA preparation on IHNA website which is a institute here in Australia.
> They will prepare her for Exam n all. You can contact them directly.
> ...


I am really greatful for your time and detailed insights that you provided for my query. I was just tryna find out a shortcut by which she could be here and we could start our life together asap , but of course there is never a shortcut for such things ! Will wait for her 7 each score now hopefully by then things will be clearer for OBA and there will be more information available on the pattern of this exam.
Thank you again for your help bro, cheers!!

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

negi said:


> sharv said:
> 
> 
> > hello bhagat, can you please give me some more idea what's going on now? this is my situation:
> ...


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> negi said:
> 
> 
> > hello negi ji!
> ...


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sharv said:


> negi said:
> 
> 
> > hello negi ji!
> ...


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Sir,
> 
> My wife doesnt have experience and only have a nursing degree which has taken 8 years back. We are moving on June 2020 on PR as me as principal applicant. What are the documents or short courses or any other sort or registrations that we must take care before moving there to Australia ? I am thinking to approach AHPRA for getting additional years of study or any such steps to which will help here to start practising in Australia,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply,
When I go through the website of NMBA, it show a re-entry to practise or supervised practise or provisional registration are the available options,, but its basically for the Australian registered nurses with no recent clinical experience in last 10 years,

Eventhough it is the case, we still thinking to maintain the CPD requirements and registrations continuity from India,
Can you suggest what sort of CPD- Continuing professional devolepment programs or courses can be done while in India and with in 4 months of timeframe?

As you mentioned, if we do the 3-4 weeks course of aged care means, will this consider as a CPD program,, and if we still continue some sort of job in aged/disability care means,, will it consider as a recency of practice?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

The CPD requirements is for Nurses who registered in Australia which is 20 hours/ year which can be done from ANMF website etc.

So you do not need to meet this requirement at this stage.

As far as indian CPD requirement is concerned, its 150 hours in 5 years. So please check with the authority about the your registration. Is it valid or due for renewal. If it is due for renewal than you can attend conferences to complete these CPD requirements.

Coming to aged care, no this will not be considered as an experience. 

But i suggested this because all aged care are managed by Nurses so if you are prospective RN than while woking you will learn a lot of new things in aged care environment and than you will be every day to day communication with Aged Care manager n nurses. So, when you will pass ur RN exam, you can get job easily within that facility.

Secondly, your wife will be paid regularly which will you guys to settle a bit more easily.

Third, be aware of Indians. Dont work with them or ask your wife to work for them. Its a day to day story here. You will be working long hours and will not be paid. This is all mine personal n frnds experiences which we had.

So, go step by step. Life is good here if u r earning n tough if u r not. 

Land here. Do certificate in aged care/disability. Get a job. Prepare side by side for RN Exam. Clear it n get a Job as RN.

Aged care hs lot of demand so will b easy to get a job otherwise rest of certifications are free as well bilut u will struggling to get a job and again why to work in other field when u want to be RN.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

thank you again guys !! you guys cleared up my mind .. [email protected] @negi 

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> The CPD requirements is for Nurses who registered in Australia which is 20 hours/ year which can be done from ANMF website etc.
> 
> So you do not need to meet this requirement at this stage.
> 
> ...


It was indeed an insightful explanation, Thanks alot.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sharv said:


> thank you again guys !! you guys cleared up my mind .. [email protected] @negi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Hello @Sharv,

The following link might be of help for your gf regarding the new AHPRA process for overseas nurses.

https://www.nursingmidwiferyboard.g...nationally-qualified-nurses-and-midwives.aspx


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey @bhagat.dabas

I have a doubt if you oranyone would be able to clarify on this.

I got my ANMAC positive skills assessment dated 17/05/2019 (valid till 17/05/2021) and included 3 of my previous (and only) employment till Nov, 2018. Currently I'm working as a Nurse Educator (RN-NEC) since 10/04/2019 till date. I also worked at this same place earlier (14/04/2015-24/02/2016) and that period was part of my skill assessment also. *Point to be noted here that When I applied for my skill assessment (Early April, 2019), I have not joined this current job so this one is not included in my skills assessment result. *
When I initially submitted EOI for 189 & 190 in Aug, 2019, I did mention my current job and included that in "related to nominated occupation". Now, in Jan, 2020 I completed 5 years of overseas exp and my EOI automatically got updated and added 5 more points on it's own.

*Now, my question is Do i need to get another skill assessment done from ANMAC since my current job is not included in the previous skill assessment result?*

I hope I was clear with my question and if anyone would be able to answer this?? My agent says that it is not required at this stage. Just for basic info, I have received a pre-invite from VIC on 16/01/2020 and have submitted my nomination application on the same day so now I'm awaiting for the final invite.

Many Thanks for your time and response! ��


----------



## phye-lk (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi guys, I have a question. So when a nurse is applying from a country which the NMBA (on behalf of AHPRA) considers Stream B, that means there is no way that ANMAC will give him/her a positive skills assessment before he/she goes through NCLEX-RN and OSCE, and clears them both, right? 

I'm just making sure that I have my information correct because honestly this seems like they're making it very very difficult. This will cost so much, and the OSCE requires traveling to Australia to do, so you have the cost of a Visa (what kind of Visa would that be, like a tourist Visa to go do the OSCE?), the plane tickets, the two tests, registration in AHPRA, and skills assessment at ANMAC. That is if I haven't forgotten anything else. And THEN you get a positive skills assessment and start working on a 189 Visa, and start paying other fees? If an overseas qualified nurse needs a skills assessment for a PR, this is truly the only way?

For a country that is supposed to have a shortage in nurses, and that needs qualified university-degree nurses with superior English, that's an awful lot to ask for. Especially since most people who would be interested in immigration are people from poorer or less developed countries who cannot imagine paying all these costs or running around the globe looking for destinations for these tests.

I'm sorry I'm venting, I just didn't think it would be this hard. It seems pretty much impossible for me, to be honest, and here I thought I would be a good candidate. I would get a potential 95 on the EOI if I had the skills assessment, I'm 30 years old, I have a Bachelor of Science degree in Nursing, a decade of relevant work experience while legally registered as a nurse in my country, AND have superior English as per PTE. My problem is that my country puts me on the Stream B list with the NMBA/AHPRA, and that I can in no way imagine affording all these extra costs.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

phye-lk said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. So when a nurse is applying from a country which the NMBA (on behalf of AHPRA) considers Stream B, that means there is no way that ANMAC will give him/her a positive skills assessment before he/she goes through NCLEX-RN and OSCE, and clears them both, right?
> 
> I'm just making sure that I have my information correct because honestly this seems like they're making it very very difficult. This will cost so much, and the OSCE requires traveling to Australia to do, so you have the cost of a Visa (what kind of Visa would that be, like a tourist Visa to go do the OSCE?), the plane tickets, the two tests, registration in AHPRA, and skills assessment at ANMAC. That is if I haven't forgotten anything else. And THEN you get a positive skills assessment and start working on a 189 Visa, and start paying other fees? If an overseas qualified nurse needs a skills assessment for a PR, this is truly the only way?
> 
> ...



Hi

We moved here as immigrant 2 years back.
Yes the process has changed with introduction of NCLEX exam and OSCE.

Nclex exam can be prepared and given in your country. If you clear that then only you have to come to OSCE.

As far as cost is considered, i think its a bit cheaper now as compared to our time. Previously we had to come to Australia and have to stay here for 3 months which is an additional cost other than plan tickets, visa and also insurance per month.

Coming to your 95 points, well i believe you really need to recheck your scoring because without Australian education which must be a masters in your case and Australian experience along with other factors you cannot score 95.

And coming for poorer countries, yes it is difficult but not impossible. Either do hard work and prepare and save with struggle of 3-4 years and change your life. It took us 3 years to move here and we just replayed our money to someone we owe. So its how desperate you are.

Money is the least thing you should be bother about. Students come here with 100k loan and still do it. Your fees is just 10k including everything 

As far as nurses requirement in australia, there r 1000s of nurses waiting for invitations with score from 65-90. 

My suggestion- Do you homework properly by yourself , on points n all then make a move.

I have few frnds who paid for everything and are registered in australia but are waiting for PR from last 2 years because there score is between 65-80.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

phye-lk said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. So when a nurse is applying from a country which the NMBA (on behalf of AHPRA) considers Stream B, that means there is no way that ANMAC will give him/her a positive skills assessment before he/she goes through NCLEX-RN and OSCE, and clears them both, right?
> 
> I'm just making sure that I have my information correct because honestly this seems like they're making it very very difficult. This will cost so much, and the OSCE requires traveling to Australia to do, so you have the cost of a Visa (what kind of Visa would that be, like a tourist Visa to go do the OSCE?), the plane tickets, the two tests, registration in AHPRA, and skills assessment at ANMAC. That is if I haven't forgotten anything else. And THEN you get a positive skills assessment and start working on a 189 Visa, and start paying other fees? If an overseas qualified nurse needs a skills assessment for a PR, this is truly the only way?
> 
> ...


Hey there!

Yes, You won't get a positive skills assessment from ANMAC without your AHPRA RN License. And in order to get your license, you obviously need to write NCLEX-RN and then pass OSCE and reapply in AHPRA.

Now, coming to the costs, as @bhagat said these costs can't even be compared to what we paid before this new process kicked in. Not sure if you are aware or not, but before March, 2020 applicants were given a referral letter from AHPRA and advised to do a 3 month bridging program which costs $15000-18000 AUD. Apart from that, rent of 3 months, insurance, visa fee, to and fro flight tickets and personal expenses adds up to the amount which an overseas nurse end up spending. In the current scenario, AHPRA has actually reduced the costs of the whole process. NCLEX RN exam costs $350 USD and OSCE costs $4000 AUD. Apart from that obviously, the other expenses which you will end up spending but in total it won't be more than $10k-12k AUD. Still a FAIR DEAL i would say.


If you have 95 points for 189/190, I would suggest go ahead and give it a try. Once you permanently migrate to Aus, you will be able to recover all those costs plus have a good standard of lifestyle and work culture.

*If you still cant think of ways of affording this Ahpra process, my personal suggestion would be to start your process for UK/Ireland.* NHS and HSE recruits overseas nurses in large numbers from India, Philippines and other nations. The registration process will take just 5-6 months plus you will already have a job offer before you leave your own country. Moreover, majority of the costs (60-70%) incurred by the nurse are reimbursed by NHS Trusts. The only thing is that you go on a sponsorship visa and not on PR.

As @bhagat said, it took him/her 3 years before relocating permanently to Aus, I'm also in the same path; started my AHPRA process in 2017 and still im waiting for my PR. Also Im Offshore. It's a lot frustrating than you can imagine. But if you really want to set your future in Aus, go ahead and give your best shot. You won't regret it once you will have your residency in hand.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

phye-lk said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. So when a nurse is applying from a country which the NMBA (on behalf of AHPRA) considers Stream B, that means there is no way that ANMAC will give him/her a positive skills assessment before he/she goes through NCLEX-RN and OSCE, and clears them both, right?
> 
> I'm just making sure that I have my information correct because honestly this seems like they're making it very very difficult. This will cost so much, and the OSCE requires traveling to Australia to do, so you have the cost of a Visa (what kind of Visa would that be, like a tourist Visa to go do the OSCE?), the plane tickets, the two tests, registration in AHPRA, and skills assessment at ANMAC. That is if I haven't forgotten anything else. And THEN you get a positive skills assessment and start working on a 189 Visa, and start paying other fees? If an overseas qualified nurse needs a skills assessment for a PR, this is truly the only way?
> 
> ...



I think there's been a huge change in registration process in au since i got mine re-newed last year. I haven't gone through the website as to the requirements newly set by ANMAC or AHPRA, but if it requires someone of passing NCLEX, I think it might be better off trying USA, new york state especially if one has a decent years of experience like +2 years. I don't know the full detail of it but a lot of korean nurses get their PR in a year or so before departing the home country using a nursing agency, which secures a job in the states too(but they are required to work for that employer a certain number of years, but i wouldn't complain lol less time for me to spend job hunting). 

and OSCE seems to be copying the system used in the UK. scotland is easing their requirement a year or two back, they even got rid of work experience requirement so that fresh graduates from other country could come and take OSCE and work as a nurse there. My friend's(scottish) mum and her sister are both working as a nurse in the UK and obviously nursing shortage is far far severe in scotland than australia. I wouldn't say Australia is short in nurses. as far as i've seen, they may need nurses but hospitals and care facilities are not getting enough funding from the government to actually hire more nurses, meaning nursing shortage? yes, hiring more nurses? no. kind of situation. even older nurses in public hospitals getting 20k+ package to leave the work so that they hire new young nurses.(as they afraid losing too many experienced nurses within a short period of time and end up with a bunch of new, less experienced nurses) but then again i've only been in South Australia, things may different in a bigger cities like melbourne or sydney. 

anyway if they require BOTH Nclex+OSCE, they do seem to be asking too much. especially that doesn't even remotely mean that one can secure a job nor PR(only nursing registration lol). at least USA you get a job easily with an agency and visa sorted with the employers, UK less requirements for international nurses and bigger nursing market. if someone has a nursing registration in their country and experience already, Australia doesn't seem to be looking as a ideal destination logically speaking.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hi
> 
> We moved here as immigrant 2 years back.
> Yes the process has changed with introduction of NCLEX exam and OSCE.
> ...



Hey @bhagat.dabas

It's still possible to score 95 points for GSM without having an Aussie Education. I have 90 points without an Australian degree and I received VIC nomination for 190. The only thing which I didn't do was NAATI CCL, or else I too would have 95 (including SS points).
I will give my points breakdown as: Edu-15, Age-30 , PTE-20, Overseas Exp-10, Single-10, State sponsorship-5


----------



## phye-lk (Jul 19, 2020)

Guys you are absolutely amazing and so helpful. I see what you mean about it being worth it, it's just that my country (Lebanon) is going through an extreme financial crisis and the currency is way down. So the NCLEX alone (which I don't think we even have here by the way) costs more than an entire months's salary for me now. 

Even though in the past it was even more costly, at least it felt like a transition from one type of visa to another, and not just a test that you were doing and going back home, to MAYBE then get a visa and maybe not. It is all so uncertain, so taking out a loan is a huge risk because if you don't actually end up going, you have no way to repay it, and anyway, who's gonna wait on their loan 1-2 years?

The 95 was calculated on the DoHA calculator with Naati included (which I've done) almost perfect PTE, and spouse points (because he has a skills assessment). Unfortunately my spouse has less English proficiency and is older so we cannot use him as the main applicant.

Thanks for the suggestions of other countries, I'll definitely keep that in mind, it's too bad that we've been working on Aus for so long now.

Thanks so much for all the information and encouraging words!


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

phye-lk said:


> Guys you are absolutely amazing and so helpful. I see what you mean about it being worth it, it's just that my country (Lebanon) is going through an extreme financial crisis and the currency is way down. So the NCLEX alone (which I don't think we even have here by the way) costs more than an entire months's salary for me now.
> 
> Even though in the past it was even more costly, at least it felt like a transition from one type of visa to another, and not just a test that you were doing and going back home, to MAYBE then get a visa and maybe not. It is all so uncertain, so taking out a loan is a huge risk because if you don't actually end up going, you have no way to repay it, and anyway, who's gonna wait on their loan 1-2 years?
> 
> ...



Hey, if the situation in your country is a bit difficult right now, it would be suggested that you first save up enough and then plan to migrate because OBA is just one part of the immigration process, after that also a lot of costs are involved. The PR visa itself costs around $4k AUD for a single applicant.

Also, when you said *"at least it felt like a transition from one type of visa to another, and not just a test that you were doing and going back home, to MAYBE then get a visa and maybe not"*. I would like to inform you that earlier also, after doing the 3 months bridging program, nurses were coming back to home country with no surety when they will go back. They used to go on Visitor visa, complete the 12 week program and come back. Sponsorship Visas for overseas nurses is very rare these days. So, the only option is to apply for PR and wait for the outcome in the home country. Some applicants end up taking student visas just so that they don't have to exit the country and remain onshore while working as a RN part time.

It's been more than 12 months since I came back from Sydney after completing the bridging program and right now I'm not even sure when I will get my 190 grant and I will move there permanently. UNCERTAINTY will always be there but when you have given your 100% and did everything correctly, your goal will definitely keep you afloat.

You indeed have invested your money and time on Aus by giving PTE and NAATI but this is just the initial step as it's going to be a very long journey. Think upon your options one more time!! 

Wish you luck!


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

*ANMAC REF Letter*

Anybody have experienced, the hospital not giving the professional reference letter based on ANMAC template and only a service letter with out detailed roles and responsibilities.

How people handled this situation?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

*ITA scope for 190/491*

Points Break down

Age-25
Edu-15
Eng-10
Exp-15
TOTAL- *65 *with out any sponsorship

What were the trends for 190 and 491 last year?
Whats the chances for an ITA with this points?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Points Break down
> 
> Age-25
> Edu-15
> ...


My suggestion would be to increase the points in PTE to a superior one, that will give another 10 points. Also, to try for NAATI CCL which is now made available online (because of covid) so anyone from outside Aus can also attempt the exam in their home country. That will give another 5 points.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

phye-lk said:


> Guys you are absolutely amazing and so helpful. I see what you mean about it being worth it, it's just that my country (Lebanon) is going through an extreme financial crisis and the currency is way down. So the NCLEX alone (which I don't think we even have here by the way) costs more than an entire months's salary for me now.
> 
> Even though in the past it was even more costly, at least it felt like a transition from one type of visa to another, and not just a test that you were doing and going back home, to MAYBE then get a visa and maybe not. It is all so uncertain, so taking out a loan is a huge risk because if you don't actually end up going, you have no way to repay it, and anyway, who's gonna wait on their loan 1-2 years?
> 
> ...



Try for Ireland/uk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Try for Ireland/uk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the requirements for those countries? 

How those Vs Australia?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

negi said:


> My suggestion would be to increase the points in PTE to a superior one, that will give another 10 points. Also, to try for NAATI CCL which is now made available online (because of covid) so anyone from outside Aus can also attempt the exam in their home country. That will give another 5 points.


Thanks for the reply ,, will look into that


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Whats the requirements for those countries?
> 
> How those Vs Australia?



Go to google and search their official website.
Read there about all requirements.

Dont rely on ours feedback or even any agent. This is your money and time.

You have to do it. 
Sorry for being a bit harsh but if you think someone will tell you a way and you will get it easily, those days are gone now.

I have seen many people doing this same mistake and regretting later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Thanks for the reply ,, will look into that



Until and unless you are score 90+ out of 100 in total score

U will just count days hoping that you will get PR some day after spending lot of money and time

Planning is they key to success. A lot has changed in last 2-3 years. We came with 65 point 3 years back.

Now its all about 90+ 

I will not suggest you to think of Australia even if you are at 80 or 85 at this time. Immigration in next 2-3 years will be very low which mean very high score.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Whats the requirements for those countries?
> 
> How those Vs Australia?


As mentioned by @bhagat, yes indeed you have to do your own research on that. Our views are just based on our personal experience and it might not be the same for the other person.

With a score of 65-85, it will be quite difficult to get an invite at least for this Fiscal year. Nobody can guarantee you what will happen in the next FY. You need to play your cards by doing your own calculations.

Asper my knowledge, UK/Ireland have a quick processing time, less money spent, job offer in hand before leaving the home country and an initial sponsorship visa of 2-3 years. CBT & OSCE or RCSI Adaptation program (For Ireland) to be completed in order to gain RN license in the respective countries.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

thank you negi and bhagat.dabbas for sharing your expertise with people. Its a big help you guyz are doing.

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

negi said:


> Hey, if the situation in your country is a bit difficult right now, it would be suggested that you first save up enough and then plan to migrate because OBA is just one part of the immigration process, after that also a lot of costs are involved. The PR visa itself costs around $4k AUD for a single applicant.
> 
> Also, when you said *"at least it felt like a transition from one type of visa to another, and not just a test that you were doing and going back home, to MAYBE then get a visa and maybe not"*. I would like to inform you that earlier also, after doing the 3 months bridging program, nurses were coming back to home country with no surety when they will go back. They used to go on Visitor visa, complete the 12 week program and come back. Sponsorship Visas for overseas nurses is very rare these days. So, the only option is to apply for PR and wait for the outcome in the home country. Some applicants end up taking student visas just so that they don't have to exit the country and remain onshore while working as a RN part time.
> 
> ...


I was reading about nclex and osqe system which will be followed now and thinking that the nurses who applied last year with IRON program were lucky as just complete a bridiging course and get entry to oz simultaneously. But didnt knew that after that had to return back or do study/20 hr work there. turns out it is never easy in any case. 

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

sharv said:


> I was reading about nclex and osqe system which will be followed now and thinking that the nurses who applied last year with IRON program were lucky as just complete a bridiging course and get entry to oz simultaneously. But didnt knew that after that had to return back or do study/20 hr work there. turns out it is never easy in any case.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk



Yeah it was never easy. But even before there was no guarantee that u will get PR. Yeah till 2015-16 it was all good. Just do IRON n u r good to go for PR. But things have changed a lot.

Imagine about those people who spent the money....around 20k just to do IRON and r still waiting. They r back in their country waiting with point ranging from 65-80

How they will b feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

